# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Kaut 43

## theparkman81

I turn on channel 43, and it looks like they got a new logo, I guess they got tired of the western look, anyways it look okay to me.

----------


## decepticobra

anyone remember kaut about 25yrs ago when they had Arlo?

----------


## theparkman81

> anyone remember kaut about 25yrs ago when they had Arlo?


yeah I remember him, I used to have a high school prinicpal that look like him, anyways what ever happen to arlo anyways, I also remember KAUT when it became the first fox station, when I was a kid, I use to watch KAUT a lot, shows like Happy Days, Laverne and Shirley, and cartoons, Man I miss those days of Independent television.

----------


## decepticobra

yup. 25, 34, and 43 were the stations id be glued to on a typical school day afternoon. 

i remember kaut's children awareness program about safety, and how to be a "kaut-ious kid".

i also remember this cheesy song some of the uhf stations would play endlessly in 1988 for the upcoming olympic festival thing they had coming to okc. ..."OK89"..which the logo was emblazoned on an edmond water tower for a few years afterwards, but i think they eventually took it down.

anyways, the song goes something like: "we'll straighten up, clean up, mop up, green up so that everyone knows oklahoma city's lookin fine..make it shine, make it shine, make it shine..for eighty nine"

----------


## oneforone

I miss the orginal programming from 25, 34 and 43.

One of my favorites was when 34 would do the theme movie weeks in primetime during the summer.

They would run Godzilla week, monster week, kung fu week, etc. etc.

Then there was wrestling. (Back before it became full of the soap opera crap it has now.)

Three stooges and Benny Hill every night and who could forget the Tall Paul Show. 

One of my favorite commericals from 34 was the Penny Auto Parts commericals. A customer would come in and ask "Y'all got one of these? and hold up the part. The guy at the counter would catch whatever part the customer had in their hand as it flew in from the side. 

The best one was when the guy pushed in an engine on cart. A huge box flies by and knocks the guy behind the counter out of the way.

----------


## theparkman81

yeah I remember 34 doing theme movie weeks, they were cool, and do you remember the stations slogans, I don't remember what slogan 25 used, but I remember 34 had two slogans, Go for it 34, and 34 gives u more, 43 had the slogan Central Oklahoma's rising star, because it had a star in their logo, one more question did channel 43 had a dance show on in the early 80's

----------


## Bunty

I know one of them tried a news all the time that didn't last very long.  It was dull, even for news.

----------


## theparkman81

> I know one of them tried a news all the time that didn't last very long.  It was dull, even for news.


It was channel 43, that did all news all the time, it started the same year about the time I was born, I think I read somewhere that Bob Berry JR. did sports for the station.

----------


## Joe Kimball

> i also remember this cheesy song some of the uhf stations would play endlessly in 1988 for the upcoming olympic festival thing they had coming to okc. ..."OK89"..which the logo was emblazoned on an edmond water tower for a few years afterwards, but i think they eventually took it down.
> 
> anyways, the song goes something like: "we'll straighten up, clean up, mop up, green up so that everyone knows oklahoma city's lookin fine..make it shine, make it shine, make it shine..for eighty nine"


Yes.  All of the 55-gallon barrel roadside trash cans that didn't have "Don't Lay That Trash on Oklahoma" emblazoned on them were stricken with "Make it Shine in '89".

A year or so later, I noticed another post-boom, pre-MAPS revitalization attempt with one being painted in an updated font "Shiny in '90"---a turn-of-phrase that didn't take.

----------


## duckman

I think the water tower on Hefney Pkwy still says OK89

----------


## gmwise

{sitting at the feet of all the old folks


Tell me more stories about the old days

----------


## Bunty

like when you were a kid in pre 1960 Oklahoma and would be used by doctors and lawyers to fetch booze for them, so they wouldn't be caught doing it.

----------


## rkjg24

> I think the water tower on Hefney Pkwy still says OK89


I think so too. I know I've seen the logo somewhere recently.

----------


## Joe Kimball

The tower absolutely does still feature the logo.  It's even a sometime subject of local photography.

It beats the former scheme of alternating aviation-orange and white squares by a country mile.

----------


## dismayed

> One of my favorite commericals from 34 was the Penny Auto Parts commericals. A customer would come in and ask "Y'all got one of these? and hold up the part. The guy at the counter would catch whatever part the customer had in their hand as it flew in from the side. 
> 
> The best one was when the guy pushed in an engine on cart. A huge box flies by and knocks the guy behind the counter out of the way.


Hah!  I haven't thought of that in years.  The engine commercial was always my favorite one too.

----------


## theparkman81

I remember that commercial too it was funny, also do you guys remember the don't burn up money commercial for budget divorce, the one that had somebody burning up fake money on a table or something like that, anyways I also remember a talk show on 43 sometime in the late 80's came on late at night, but I don't know if it was Rick and Brad from the KATT or somebody from KRXO that hosted it.

----------


## oneforone

The commerical for Bare Wood Furniture.


"COVER YOUR EYES THAT FURNITURE'S NAKED"

----------


## MrBigglesworth

> anyone remember kaut about 25yrs ago when they had Arlo?


Oh yeah, I was born in 1976 and we didnt have cable where I lived in south OKC.  KAUT was a staple.  I remember when they quit their normal programming and were taken over by some station manager that put nothing but uninteresting boring crap on.  They advertised for months "we're changing" but forgot to leave out "for the worse"

----------


## MrBigglesworth

"One of my favorite commericals from 34 was the Penny Auto Parts commericals. A customer would come in and ask "Y'all got one of these? and hold up the part. The guy at the counter would catch whatever part the customer had in their hand as it flew in from the side. "

Holy crap, talk about jogging some memories.  I loved those commercials.

----------


## theparkman81

Looks like that they have change again now there known as 43 the spot, I think its cool.

----------


## cameron_405

> anyone remember kaut about 25yrs ago when they had Arlo?


...Arlo!  Gosh, I must've been around 10 years of at the time, but I was at the Outlet Malls of America on NWX with mom, and Arlo was putting on some sort of show/performance in the middle of the mall.  Well, I was chosen out of the crowd to participate with Arlo on tv-- ended up on one commercial spot with him (was supposed to do an entire 30 minute show with him -- remember his show?)  They donned me with a hardhat and threw a basketball at my head -- lol.

----------


## cameron_405

> Looks like that they have change again now there known as 43 the spot, I think its cool.


KAUT-TV




> "...on April 11, 2011, KAUT will rebrand once again, dropping the 'OK43' identity in favor of 'Freedom 43 TV,' an approach made to cater to, in the words of KFOR/KAUT President-GM Jim Boyer, 'all Oklahomians who believe in faith, freedom and patriotism,' specifically the large military population in the Oklahoma City market..."

----------


## theparkman81

> KAUT-TV


Yeah, I saw that they rebrand their name to Freedom 43 TV, I think its cool that they did that.

----------


## venture

I wonder if royalties are paid to Mary Fallin for stealing her campaign slogan? LOL

Can't fault them though. It would really well to get her into Congress and it will speak to the demographic they are going after. Unfortunately those of us that watch FOX and CBS all the time are going to hell. :-P

----------


## onthestrip

> Yeah, I saw that they rebrand their name to Freedom 43 TV, I think its cool that they did that.


Cool? Why? Its a morning news show. This is such a typical Okie, conservative move.

----------


## Bigrayok

Anyone remember Zan-R from one of the UHF stations, either 34 or 25? He was supposed to be from outer space. He would come on and say "Obon, may paxis, it is time to regrot and megulate". 

Bigray in OK

----------


## bmrsnrou

> Cool? Why? Its a morning news show. This is such a typical Okie, conservative move.



AMEN to that, strip!

----------


## AAC2005

> "Obon, may paxis, it is time to regrot and megulate".


That sounds like an opening line from an old Vanilla Ice tune... :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## cameron_405

> Anyone remember Zan-R from one of the UHF stations, either 34 or 25? He was supposed to be from outer space. He would come on and say "Obon, may paxis, it is time to regrot and megulate". 
> 
> Bigray in OK


...not familiar with Zan-R.  Was he related to Klaatu?

----------


## Brett

Is anybody, besides myself, having trouble receiving the over-the-air antenna signal for KAUT after the repack/rescan? 

I have rescanned my DTVPal DVR by Dish Network about a dozen times but still no signal. 

I am bummed that I am unable to receive KAUT.  :Frown:  

I was hoping to see the broadcast debate for Oklahoma county sheriff on Wednesday, October 14th but I am sure I will be able to find the details online after the event.

----------


## Bunty

> Is anybody, besides myself, having trouble receiving the over-the-air antenna signal for KAUT after the repack/rescan? 
> 
> I have rescanned my DTVPal DVR by Dish Network about a dozen times but still no signal. 
> 
> I am bummed that I am unable to receive KAUT.  
> 
> I was hoping to see the broadcast debate for Oklahoma county sheriff on Wednesday, October 14th but I am sure I will be able to find the details online after the event.


In Stillwater,  I couldn't get channel 43 any more until I rescanned the TV once.  It now comes in at 7 or 8 signal bars out of 10.

----------


## jerrywall

Didn't KAUT just switch to the Nextgen transmission standard last week?

----------


## 5alive

From PR Newswire
Major Broadcasters Launch NEXTGEN TV On Five Local Television Stations In Oklahoma City, OK
KOCO-TV, KFOR-TV, KOKH-TV, KOCB and KAUT Begin Broadcasting with New Technology

----------


## Bunty

> From PR Newswire
> Major Broadcasters Launch NEXTGEN TV On Five Local Television Stations In Oklahoma City, OK
> KOCO-TV, KFOR-TV, KOKH-TV, KOCB and KAUT Begin Broadcasting with New Technology


Unfortunately, only few people can enjoy  Nextgen for now.  It requires purchasing a new TV that has Nextgen built in.  Not many are available.  Tuner boxes won't come out until possibly by the end of the year.  4k video is one of the main attractions.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Unfortunately, only few people can enjoy  Nextgen for now.  It requires purchasing a new TV that has Nextgen built in.  Not many are available.  Tuner boxes won't come out until possibly by the end of the year.  4k video is one of the main attractions.


SiliconDust is getting ready to release their first kickstarter-based ATSC 3.0 network tuner. I used to use one of their cable box replacements and it worked great. It would be a good interim possibility as TV manufacturers are still not just jumping on the ATSC 3.0 tuner bandwagon just yet. Even on their 2021 models, Vizio has said they're not yet making ATSC 3.0 tuners standard.

----------


## jerrywall

From what I understand, stations are required to broadcast for 5 years in ATSC 1.0 after starting to offer ATSC 3.0, right?

What I'm curious about is if the ones that are switching to ATSC 3.0 now are putting their ATSC 1.0 broadcast on a lower powered transmitter than before, which is why some folks are having trouble getting these channels?

----------

